# New Humble beginnings



## Marco (May 1, 2015)

My new humble grow area.

I have two of these but I only have one set up for the time being.  I cannot set up the other one until we are fully unboxed and furniture is all up. After we are unboxed, both will be in the living room (hopefully unless the boss has objections)

They will be in east facing windows with some shade from trees during the spring and summer months.





I figure I can fit 4 tiny plants on each tray. First two up to plate will be a pink neo and sedirea japonica (pending receipt from NWO).

The other two I haven't figured out yet. I was thinking two more nice sized neos or one neo with a smaller growing phal. For the Phal a Javanica or Violacea although I'm skeptical about the Javanica. Last Javanica I had died within weeks of receiving. Although that particular javanica was still a tiny baby.

I'm glad to be getting back into the groove even though its a small groove.

Thoughts and comment welcome. Thanks!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 1, 2015)

I like your thinking!


----------



## Gilda (May 1, 2015)

Looks good ! I'm sure you'll have it filled asap !


----------



## abax (May 2, 2015)

And I know just the people to enable you to fill it!!!


----------



## troy (May 2, 2015)

Lol.. those filled up around it filled up other windows filled up, your better off devoting a bedroom or greenhouse, face it, it's gonna happen lol..


----------



## MaryPientka (May 2, 2015)

not to mention a few shelves or hanging baskets


----------



## Marco (May 2, 2015)

MaryPientka said:


> not to mention a few shelves or hanging baskets



Well negotiated two more trays. i think that might be it.


----------



## eOrchids (May 2, 2015)

Good to see you back, Marco! 

Nice start!


----------



## Marco (May 3, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> Good to see you back, Marco!
> 
> Nice start!



Eric - Thanks. All of my space is officially gone. I gave all my credit cards but one (the one i use for lunch) to Maria this morning and asked her to never give it back to me. Been Browsing for noes at NWO and spent much more than I anticipated. :sob:

Will post photos as the plants start rolling in.


----------



## Wendy (May 4, 2015)

You can fit a lot of minis in there! :clap::evil::clap:


----------



## Marco (May 6, 2015)

Just came in the mail. First reaction is "wow, they packed this thing good". I always wanted to get a VFT. Ever since Eric (Eorchids) posted his carnivore pics a long time ago. SFL you pushed me over the edge with the suggestion on the Akai Ryu oke:. I love the "caution may bite" sticker.

























Maria and I also got this from a friend that gave it to us as a semi-house warming gift.





I have a Phal amboinensis f. lava coming in from big leaf.

Still waiting for confirmation on NWO for 3 plants. Getting anxious on NWO.

I have two neo pots from japan waiting at my local USPS for pickup.

And....the NY Rangers just scored! It's a good day and will be a good week!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2015)

Well.. I don't know about that Rangers thing..


----------



## eOrchids (May 7, 2015)

Nice Akai Ryu, Marco! 

If you have any questions, please ask.


----------



## SFLguy (May 7, 2015)

Nice! I'm glad I got you to go for one  soon enough you'll be into all sorts of carnivores, I can pretty much see everyone on this forum absolutely loving Utricularia from the section orchodiodes and U. Longifolia too 
If you have any questions, I'd be more than happy to answer


----------



## Marco (May 7, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Well.. I don't know about that Rangers thing..



Rangers are in the pits. I can't believe their down 3-1 in this series.

But don't matter I just got this from Big Leaf!

And NWO just confirmed my order!


----------



## Marco (May 9, 2015)

They are here! My order from NWO came in. Also, Kristen is carrying on Dr. Lehr's traditions to the T. Healthy plants and the nice freebees. She put in two sets of chopsticks. Must be something in the water because our chopsticks that we normally use are worn out and faded and I was telling Maria a couple of weeks ago that we needed new chopsticks.

The goods in the order are -

1) 15 growth Neo. var. benisuzume : I counted 16-17 growths. There were about 2 pups pups every other growth was NBS or BS.
2) 8 growth Neo. var. sekai : I counted 9. One was hidden under the root system. This was the one I fat fingered. Kristen was gracious enough to swap out the hime seikai for this beauty. 
3) Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima : Beautiful plant. I was planning on putting this in an SH Pot. However, now I'm at an impasse on whether to go semi-hydro or traditional.
4) 4 black glazed neo pots : I thought that I would have to repot when I received the plants. They arrived in plastic neo pots with fresh sphag. I'm keeping them in the plastic neo pots until they have to be repotted. Then I'll move them into the glazed pots
5) Freebee chopsticks

L to R: benisuzume, sekai, minmaru shima





benisuzume




sekai




minmaru shima




Full grow area. Second tray will likely come out of the box very soon
L to R : VFT Akai Ryu, benisuzume, sekai, minmaru shima, Phal. amboinensis var flava, false shamrock




the pots. These will sit displayed on a shelf with the pots [thread link] I received the other day.


----------



## eOrchids (May 9, 2015)

Nice new additions, Marco!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (May 9, 2015)

I'm glad to see postings on Neofinetia on a Slipper forum! Your narrative and pictures are also entertaining. Thank you!


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2015)

Nice! Love the minmaru shima!


----------



## Justin (May 10, 2015)

fantastic! told ya New World had some good stuff!


----------



## SFLguy (May 10, 2015)

Nice! Is the new growth on the Akai Ryu still as dark as the older leaves on that window?


----------



## Marco (May 10, 2015)

Justin said:


> fantastic! told ya New World had some good stuff!



Yup can't go wrong with them. Dr. Lehr was always awesome to order from. I'm glad Kristen is carrying the torch



SFLguy said:


> Nice! Is the new growth on the Akai Ryu still as dark as the older leaves on that window?



There are two new growths. Unfortunately, I think their growth process slowed a tad because they are still trying to get used to me. Also three of the older growths are blackening . I think they will be ok though



MattWoelfsen said:


> I'm glad to see postings on Neofinetia on a Slipper forum! Your narrative and pictures are also entertaining. Thank you!



I'm on a slipper orchid forum and I don't have one slipper yet. Go figure. I'm trying to be highly selective with my plants now. However, there are a couple of paphs i am entertaining but that will be later on when all of our moving boxes are empty.


----------



## Heather (May 10, 2015)

We're not exclusive...we take all kinds!


----------



## Marco (May 13, 2015)

Heather said:


> We're not exclusive...we take all kinds!



That's why I love this forum!

Updated List:

Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (pending confirmation from NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (pending confirmation from NWO)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)


----------



## SFLguy (May 16, 2015)

Hey, wanted to show you an Akai Ryu someone else is growing, just look at the bottom of the first post here http://www.flytrapcare.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=26992


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2015)

SFLguy said:


> Hey, wanted to show you an Akai Ryu someone else is growing, just look at the bottom of the first post here http://www.flytrapcare.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=26992



SFL - Thanks for sharing those photos. That plant looks great. Mine on the other hand i believe just started to get used to me. The two new growths finally started growing again and its been drinking water like crazy. However they are not fully red yet? All of my plants (neos phals and all) are sitting in an east facing window. It been cloudy some days. I'm wondering if the VT needs more light? or is it still in the getting used to process? or a combo of both?

I do like the all green one in the third to last photo. But i had lunch with my better half yesterday and she kicked my ass all over the place and realty on my windowsills at this point have a waiting list.


----------



## Marco (May 16, 2015)

*Updates*

Updated List:

Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (NWO - Pending)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard - Pending)
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)

The current Neo / Sedirea / VFT tray. Prime real estate. More sunlight than kitchen no tree outside blocking sun part of the day. 





benikansashi from NWO right out of the box and came freshly potted 





The Phal / false shamrock tray.





Two more neos in the pipeline and i think i am done. After that that is it. My better half opened up a can of whoop-ass on me during lunch yesterday.

Thanks for looking.


----------



## SFLguy (May 16, 2015)

Marco said:


> SFL - Thanks for sharing those photos. That plant looks great. Mine on the other hand i believe just started to get used to me. The two new growths finally started growing again and its been drinking water like crazy. However they are not fully red yet? All of my plants (neos phals and all) are sitting in an east facing window. It been cloudy some days. I'm wondering if the VT needs more light? or is it still in the getting used to process? or a combo of both?
> 
> I do like the all green one in the third to last photo. But i had lunch with my better half yesterday and she kicked my ass all over the place and realty on my windowsills at this point have a waiting list.



Probably a combination of both, I'm guessing that you don't have space outdoors for it? Just give it the most sun possible and it will be happy


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

Marco said:


> minmaru shima


You go now!!
With you optimism powering the Rangers; if I get a tiny Paph in bloom I'll gift it to you.


----------



## Marco (May 17, 2015)

NYEric said:


> With you optimism powering the Rangers; if I get a tiny Paph in bloom I'll gift it to you.



Go rangers!

We have to see on the paph. I literally have no more room on the trays there are two large neos coming in. Plus Maria knows you and she may unleash the wrath next time she sees you again. oke:

We should catch up over dinner or something. I work in the city now just north of grand central terminal.


----------



## NYEric (May 17, 2015)

OK, some time this summer. Thanks. Maybe a little thaianum..


----------



## eOrchids (May 18, 2015)

Your setup looks good, Marco!


----------



## Marco (May 20, 2015)

*Two more...*

I lie....3 more

Left from R. Bedard - Shutennou
Right from NWO - Kisuzume





I repotted the one from Robert. Roots were all over the place more root than leaves. Thanks Robert!

The kisuzume is in spike 

Third in transit from Orchidweb

All non-phals get supplemental grow bulb lighting for an extra 8-10 hours weekend and on the weekdays i remember. 
List:

Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. var. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)

Bedroom (shaded east)
L to R : Dionaea Muscipula, benisuzume, kisuzume, benikanzashi, shutennou





Bedroom (shaded east)
Back Row / L to R: seikai, benkeimaru, minmaru shima
From Row / L to R : Dionaea Muscipula, benisuzume, kisuzume, benikanzashi, shutennou





Kitchen (shaded east)
L to R : Yaphon Perfume, violacea, amboinensis var. flava


----------



## Marco (May 26, 2015)

*Rangers won Game 6 against Tampa.*

Time for an update.

MSG will be wild this coming friday. I am staying away from there. Rangers lost every single playoff game I've been too this season.

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. var. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. hisui (Marlows)

Others:
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango"

Thanks Orchidisa for enabling on the kochou no mai!


----------



## eOrchids (May 27, 2015)

Nice new additions!


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2015)

Did you stay away from the Rangers' game last night. If so, thank you!!


----------



## Marco (May 27, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Did you stay away from the Rangers' game last night. If so, thank you!!



you must be all kinds of crazy if you think i went. rangers lost ever game i went to. would've never went to game seven....


----------



## Heather (May 28, 2015)

Marco - when I saw the photos posted on the FB Neo group this morning I immediately thought of you but not sure if you are on FB or not. If so, here's the link if you want to join. https://www.facebook.com/groups/428675410508418/


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2015)

Heather said:


> Marco - when I saw the photos posted on the FB Neo group this morning I immediately thought of you but not sure if you are on FB or not. If so, here's the link if you want to join. https://www.facebook.com/groups/428675410508418/



I don't have a FB account. But s/o does. I will be joining under her name!

Thanks


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2015)

Tapa talk test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2015)

Marco said:


> Tapa talk test.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Tapatalk reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jun 5, 2015)

nice neo's!!!


----------



## Marco (Jun 5, 2015)

cnycharles said:


> Tapatalk reply
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Success i am in the modern era!



Justin said:


> nice neo's!!!



Thanks - The hope is they do ok. I had a kisuzume spike coming....blasted


----------



## Marco (Jun 10, 2015)

*Updates*

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. var. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. hisui (Marlows)
Neo. var. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)

Others:
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)

Just got 6 growth hanakanzashi today. Not the best condition. However, for the price and a little TLC can't go wrong. Also got the Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata. Hoping this is similar to the purplish bluish neo hybrid Tom V. posted a couple of years back


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 11, 2015)

Marco--it looks like you are back in the jaws of addiction where you have many friends.WE JUST CAN'T PASS AN ORCHID BY!!! There is always that little bit of room somewhere.I find summer is the worst because there is always room--an abundance when summering outdoors but then comes Sept.when things have to come indoors into the greenhouse.Now that's a whole other story!!!!!


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 11, 2015)

Marco sent you a PM but decided to post this on your site.Do not look at the potting as I can't do it to save my life (needs to be done).PM me.


----------



## Marco (Jun 11, 2015)

Jane - you've got to be kidding me. Nwo no longer has any yubae. I Lost a bid on a yubae 2 weeks ago! Those are beautiful blooms. I can do the repotting for you. I have tons of long fiber moss and extra neo pots similar to the one you are using. I just need water and a table. I actually like repotting neos for some reason I love the smell of moist fresh sphagnum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 11, 2015)

I love the delicate colors on this one.


----------



## Marco (Jun 18, 2015)

*Updates*

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. var. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. hisui (Marlows)
Neo. var. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. var. kibana (ebay - japaneseorchids)
Neo. var. shunkyuden (ebay - japaneseorchids)

Others:
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)

Does anyone know if japaneseorchids (ebay vendor) is seed engei? I have a feeling they are but not sure.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 19, 2015)

Nice list Marco! You have lots of awesome Neos. :clap:


----------



## Justin (Jun 19, 2015)

i will have to post my small neo list. NWO coming here this fall to speak at our OS so i will add one or 2 more!


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2015)

Justin said:


> i will have to post my small neo list. NWO coming here this fall to speak at our OS so i will add one or 2 more!



I would love to see the list. I'm going to pay silva a visit this sept when NWO is around. I will likely make an extended trip of it and visit some areas around jersey.


----------



## Marco (Jun 20, 2015)

*Photo updates*

Sekai : My favorite. Wonderful little plant. The little guy was a save i pulled out from under the roots of the bigger plant. I water the little guy strictly with klite. It is my klite test subject. The klite test subject has been getting klite almost every watering (full drench of normal water to clean then klite water). The mother plant is normal 20-20-20.

Front :




Back:




Klite test subject:




Benkeimaru:




Shutennou: from Robert B. has 3/4 spikes




Benisuzume:




Kisuzume: Had 1 spike that blasted. Blasted likely due to over drying. Had a Fan blasting full force on the plant




Benikanzashi: Had 4 spikes that blasted. Blasted likely due to over drying. Similar to kisuzume.




Kinboshi: 1 spike




Hisui: 




Kochou no mai:




Hanakanzashi: Came with passengers. but can't complain about scale for the value. Just needs a little TLC. Was in solitary confinement for a week where i alternated between two insecticides. Now it is on probation in the outskirts of the grow area.




Darwinia Charm x Neo:




Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima: I love how the variegation on the new leaf is forming.




Thanks for looking!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for showing! You have a great collection.


----------



## Justin (Jun 21, 2015)

love the sekai! bean leaf are my favorite.


----------



## Marco (Jun 27, 2015)

*Three new additions from seed engei*

First time getting plants from them. Won from Ebay. I am very happy with the plants :

Shunkyuden (came in bloom) :





Shunkyuden (flower) Gave it a whiff 15 minutes after watering. It has a great fragrance:





Kibana :





Tenshou :





They will be repotted tonight in plastic neo pots after the customary unwanted passenger inspection.



Updated List:
Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. var. seikai (NWO)
Neo. var. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. var. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. var. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. var. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. var. hisui (Marlows)
Neo. var. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. var. kibana (ebay - japaneseorchids - Seed Engei)
Neo. var. shunkyuden (ebay - japaneseorchids - Seed Engei)
Neo. var. tenshou (ebay - japaneseorchids - Seed Engei)

Others:
Sedirea Japonica var. minmaru shima (NWO)
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 27, 2015)

Great additions!


----------



## Marco (Jul 4, 2015)

*A few additions and an unfortunate subtraction*

Came home the other day and found crown rot in my Sedirea minmaru shima. It was very upsetting. The new leaf was coming up with wonderful variegation. When I came back home from Virginia last week there was a stress mark in a leaf. I took nothing of it and thought it was just dehydrated. Yesterday I saw browning in the crown after which a simple slight tug on the leaves unraveled the entire plant .

On the bright side. The following neos followed me home from Jane's. Thanks Jane!

Neo. yubae - photo is slightly over exposed. Largest neo I've ever had.




Neo. yodo no matsu (bean leaf):




Neo. kasen no tora (tiger variegated bean leaf) 1:




Neo. kasen no tora (tiger variegated bean leaf) 2. Fell of the division above:




Updated list:

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (c)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)

Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)
Dionaea Muscipula var. akai ryu 'Red Dragon' (South Bay Traps)


----------



## Marco (Aug 24, 2015)

*Updates*

Safe to say things are getting a little over crowded on the console table where I place my neos. I still have two that I'm itching for. The trip to Neptune NJ in several weeks likely will not aid in the cause. Or will it?

Anyway here is the updated list. Photos later. 

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)
Neo. tsukenashe (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. seiou nishiki (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. getsuden (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. manjushage (Seed Engei 08.27.15) 

Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2015)

Your collection keeps growing and growing -- looks great!


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2015)

I'd call that a really GOOD start!


----------



## eOrchids (Aug 25, 2015)

Your list is looking good, Marco!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 25, 2015)

Missed this one earlier - you are a true Neo Nut!


----------



## Marco (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks all! Updated for the white 3 spurred unicorn. I couldn't resist when it was confirmed to bloom with 3 spurs.

I need to get a slipper in the list somehow.


----------



## L I Jane (Aug 27, 2015)

That he is Tom,I can confirm that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2015)

L I Jane said:


> That he is Tom,I can confirm that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rollhappy::rollhappy:



I credit my neo fascination mainly to the wonderful folks on this forum. 

Photos of some notable additions from Seed Engei :

Tsukenashe (no Tsuke):









Higashidemiyako:





Asahiden:





Seto No Tsurugi:





Akebono:







Not a new one. But wanted to slip it in here because it is my favorite in the collection :

Seikai - Back : There is a new start forming on the bottom left. Another smaller start is forming underneath that one which can't be seen in the photo:





Seikai - Front :


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2015)

Nice looking plants!


----------



## Marco (Sep 12, 2015)

*Update*

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)
Neo. tsukenashi (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. seiou nishiki (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. getsuden (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. manjushage (Seed Engei 08.27.15) 
Neo. kujaku nishiki (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. kurishinjo (NWO 09.12.15)

Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Phal. javanica (LA Orchids 09.11.15)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)


----------



## Wendy (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice list.  Now you need at least one Paph in there....how about a helenae? That stays small.


----------



## Marco (Sep 13, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Nice list.  Now you need at least one Paph in there....how about a helenae? That stays small.



Thanks Wendy. Thats why i updated my avatar as "Slipperless member". oke: After all i am on a slipper forum.


----------



## eOrchids (Sep 13, 2015)

Nice new additions!!!


----------



## Marco (Sep 20, 2015)

Three more. Bad part is I don't know where they will be going. It's over crowded in the grow area.

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)
Neo. tsukenashi (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. seiou nishiki (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. getsuden (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. manjushage (Seed Engei 08.27.15) 
Neo. kujaku nishiki (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. kurishinjo (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. fugaku (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. soubiryu (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. fuji-nishiki (Seed Engei 09.20.15) 

Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Phal. javanica (LA Orchids 09.11.15)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Sep 22, 2015)

Admirable collection Marco! You may have had a "humble beginning" but I do not think so now. Congratulations!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 22, 2015)

Awesome! You'll find room....I did. oke:oke:oke:


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2015)

i just got a Seto No Tsurugi from New World Orchids. I like the dark tsuke on these.


----------



## Marco (Oct 22, 2015)

2 More

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)
Neo. tsukenashi (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. seiou nishiki (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. getsuden (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. manjushage (Seed Engei 08.27.15) 
Neo. kujaku nishiki (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. kurishinjo (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. fugaku (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. soubiryu (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. fuji-nishiki (Seed Engei 09.20.15) 
Neo. suruga fukurin (Jean O. 10.03.15)
Neo. kishuryokufu (Tom-DE 10.22.15 - originally sourced from Seed Engei in 08?)
Neo. fukujumaru (Tom-DE 10.22.15 - originally sourced from Seed Engei in 08?)

Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Phal. violacea (Big Leaf)
Phal. Yaphon Perfume (Big Leaf)
Phal. javanica (LA Orchids 09.11.15)
Masd. Maui Lollipop "Mango" (Marlows)
Darwinara Charm 'Blue Star' x Neofinetia falcata (ebay - shermantp)[/QUOTE]

suruga fukurin - From someone from OB :



suruga fukurin (駿河覆輪) 01 - 10.03.15 by Marco, on Flickr

From Tom-DE : L = kishuryokufu R : fukujumaru. Center is my seikai for size comparison. These two from Tom are currently the largest in my collection. thanks Tom!



IMG_1695 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 22, 2015)

Great-looking plants!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 22, 2015)

Good shopping!


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 23, 2015)

I can remember when he was here,he couldn't take but 3 or 4 because he had no room!!!!!!That must be about 25 or 30 plants ago!!!oke: LOL.
Oh Marco, how you have changed. You are getting like Eric--all over now--probably even under your bed. PS I have some room now as I lost a few this summer due to some rot & tossed others that had waned-never to bloom again in my lifetime, but not neos.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 23, 2015)

LOL! You need more windows! :clap:


----------



## eOrchids (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice new acquisitions, Marco!


----------



## Marco (Oct 23, 2015)

Jane - the more reason to enjoy your neos when I pass by!

Some of the ones that followed me home after visiting have new growthS Sprouting up now. Strange timing though.


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 24, 2015)

Wow! I knew these two would not be lonely but I didn't know they joined the football team. Good Home!


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2015)

I picked up a 4ft fluorescent light stand. I had to pull out the smoke and mirrors before Maria came in after the stand was up.



Before custom cabinets - 11.07.15 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 7, 2015)

Awesome setup, Marco! :clap:


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2015)

eOrchids said:


> Awesome setup, Marco! :clap:



Eric - Thanks. I will be contacting you for conversion tips when its time to replace bulbs. Thanks for the initial advice.


----------



## Tom-DE (Nov 7, 2015)

Marco, that is a beautiful collection of Neos. 
I am keeping about 6 Neos for old time sakes also., Nothing too big!


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Nov 8, 2015)

Tom-DE said:


> Marco, that is a beautiful collection of Neos.
> 
> I am keeping about 6 Neos for old time sakes also., Nothing too big!




I was wondering if you were keeping some of the Neofinetia. I think Neos make great retirement companions!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 9, 2015)

Looking good Marco!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 9, 2015)

That looks nice and clean. Hopefully your wife likes it too. Great setup!


----------



## Marco (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks all!

Tom - I'm really glad that you decided to hang onto a few. If you can please do post photos when they bloom!

Wendy - it's more of a compromise on her part. Next issue would be to figure out is how do we go on vacation for longer than a week?


----------



## Marco (Mar 27, 2016)

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever originally sourced from Seed Engei)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)
Neo. tsukenashi (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. seiou nishiki (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. getsuden (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. manjushage (Seed Engei 08.27.15) 
Neo. kujaku nishiki (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. kurishinjo (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. fugaku (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. soubiryu (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. fuji-nishiki (Seed Engei 09.20.15) 
Neo. suruga fukurin (Jean O. 10.03.15)
Neo. kishuryokufu (Tom-DE 10.22.15 - originally sourced from Seed Engei in 08?)
Neo. fukujumaru (Tom-DE 10.22.15 - originally sourced from Seed Engei in 08?)
Neo. amami-housen (Seed Engei 03.27.16)
Neo. tama-no-mai (Seed Engei 03.27.16)


Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Sedirea Japonica - minmaru shima (Seed Engei 03.27.16)


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2016)

Neo
Phal
Paphiopedilum?
Phragmapedium?
Darwinia


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2016)

Wife/Grow space issues!


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Wife/Grow space issues!



Oh the constraints in life. :crazy:


----------



## Marco (Apr 1, 2016)

Three more additions. More likely than not will be the last ones in a while.

Neofinetia Falcata :
Neo. seikai (NWO)
Neo. benisuzume (NWO)
Neo. benikanzashi (NWO)
Neo. kisuzume (NWO)
Neo. shutennou (R. Bedard)
Neo. benkeimaru (Orchidweb)
Neo. kochou no mai (Orchidweb)
Neo. kinboshi (Orchidweb)
Neo. hisui (Orchidphile)
Neo. hanakanzashi (ebay - orchids-forever originally sourced from Seed Engei)
Neo. kibana (Seed Engei)
Neo. shunkyuden (Seed Engei)
Neo. tenshou (Seed Engei)
Neo. yubae (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. yodo no matsu (Jane 07.03.15)
Neo. kasen no tora (2 separate divisions) (Jane 07.03.15) 
Neo. higashidemiyako (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. sakura pink orange (Seed Engei 07.08.15)
Neo. akebono (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. asahiden (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. seto no tsurugi (Seed Engei 08.09.15)
Neo. hokage (Jane 08.14.15)
Neo. tsukenashi (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. seiou nishiki (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. getsuden (Seed Engei 08.24.15)
Neo. manjushage (Seed Engei 08.27.15) 
Neo. kujaku nishiki (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. kurishinjo (NWO 09.12.15)
Neo. fugaku (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. soubiryu (Seed Engei 09.20.15)
Neo. fuji-nishiki (Seed Engei 09.20.15) 
Neo. suruga fukurin (Jean O. 10.03.15)
Neo. kishuryokufu (Tom-DE 10.22.15 - originally sourced from Seed Engei in 08?)
Neo. fukujumaru (Tom-DE 10.22.15 - originally sourced from Seed Engei in 08?)
Neo. amami-housen (Seed Engei 03.27.16)
Neo. tama-no-mai (Seed Engei 03.27.16)
Neo. unkai (Seed Engei 04.01.16)
Neo. daishougun (Seed Engei 04.01.16)

Others:
Phal. amboinensis var. flava (Big Leaf)
Sedirea Japonica - minmaru shima (Seed Engei 03.27.16)
Dend. Moniliforme - Beni-Shitan (Seed Engei 04.01.16)


----------

